# Epic Train Trip - 6500 miles - 7 days -  Fall 2016



## KmH (Dec 7, 2015)

Sometime next October, probably in the first half of the month.
I haven't decided what dates yet, but the earlier I make my reservations the less the trip will cost.

*Tuesday*:
_Depart_ - Galesburg, IL (GBB) @ 7:38 am • train # 380 *Illinois Zephyr *– Business Class
_Arrive_ - Chicago Union Station (CHI) @ 10:35 am
* Layover* – get lunch, sightsee a bit & change trains
_Depart_ – CHI @1:45 • train #421 *Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited* – Coach (Amtrak’s longest train route)

*Wednesday*:  - Texas Eagle
Marshall, TX (MHL) @ 7:50 am - move to Roomette

*Thursday*:  - Texas Eagle
Alpine, TX (ALP) @ 10:38 am – move back to Coach

*Friday*:  - Texas Eagle, Pacific Surfliner, Coast Starlight
_Arrive_ – Los Angeles Union Station, CA (LAX) @ 5:35 am
* Layover* – if there’s time, breakfast at Philippes  - change trains
_Depart_ – LAX @7:35 am • train #761 *Pacific Surfliner* – Business Class
_Arrive_ – San Luis Obispo (SLO) @ 1:00 pm.
* Layover *– Change trains
_Depart_ – SLO @ 3:35 • train #14 *Coast Starlight* – Roomette & Pacific Parlour Car

*Saturday*:  - Coast Starlight, Empire Builder
_Arrive_ – Portland Union Station, OR (PDX) @ 3:32 pm
* Layover* – Change Trains (maybe). Short layover - 1 hr 13 minutes, but a ‘guaranteed’ connection for the                             next train if we're running later than 60 minutes.
                            In the case of a missed guaranteed connection, Amtrak will provide alternate                                           transportation on Amtrak, another carrier, or overnight hotel accommodations, _at                                Amtrak's discretion,_ and no extra charge_.
Depart_ – PDX @4:45 pm • train # 28 *Empire Builder* - Coach

*Sunday*:  - Empire Builder
West Glacier, MT (WGL) @ 8:16 am - move to Roomette

*Monday*:  - Empire Builder, Illinois Zephyr
Red Wing, MN (RDW) @ 8:54 am - move to Coach
_Arrive_ – CHI @ 3:55 pm
* Layover* – Change Trains
_Depart_ – CHI @ 5:55 pm • train #383 Illinois Zephyr
_Arrive_ – GBB @ 8:38 pm.

List of trains and distance traveled on:
#380 - Illinois Zephyr - 162 miles
#421 - Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited - 2728 miles
#761 - Pacific Surfliner - 222 miles
#14 - Coast Starlight - 970 miles
# 28 - Empire Builder - 2255 miles
#383 - Illinois Zephyr - 162 miles


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 7, 2015)

Knowing Amtrak, it will turn into an 11-day nightmare.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 7, 2015)

Enjoy your trip. It's amazing the difference in what people will enjoy, I'd find that trip harder than work, but your doing it for pleasure


----------



## Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

Have fun!  Keep us posted!


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Enjoy your trip. It's amazing the difference in what people will enjoy, I'd find that trip harder than work, but your doing it for pleasure


Why would you find it harder than work?


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 7, 2015)

Sounds fun!


----------



## jaomul (Dec 8, 2015)

KmH said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy your trip. It's amazing the difference in what people will enjoy, I'd find that trip harder than work, but your doing it for pleasure
> ...



I love traveling, but I like to travel for a few hours and settle then. After a little while to much traveling and jumping from one train to another wouldn't allow me relax.

I do have friends that love that type of thing just like yourself but for me a good week would involve maybe 6 hrs on a train and little excursions in between. Different strokes for different folks I guess


----------



## gsgary (Dec 8, 2015)

I did that distance on my motorbike in 21 days with lots of stopovers but I went somewhere nice, Norway, Sweden, Finland Norway, Russia,  Norway and home


----------



## gsgary (Dec 8, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Enjoy your trip. It's amazing the difference in what people will enjoy, I'd find that trip harder than work, but your doing it for pleasure


All he has to do is sit on his arse everyone else is doing the work


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 8, 2015)

Sounds pretty cool.

Before you go watch some of those movies filmed entirely (or mostly) on a train. Or then again, maybe not if it involves Hitchcock or gangsters.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 8, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Sounds pretty cool.
> 
> Before you go watch some of those movies filmed entirely (or mostly) on a train. Or then again, maybe not if it involves Hitchcock or gangsters.


Von Ryans Express ? [emoji3]


----------



## KmH (Dec 8, 2015)

gsgary said:


> All he has to do is sit on his arse everyone else is doing the work


lol.
I stay pretty busy when I'm on a long distance train.
I don't just sit and vegetate.

I can't get them to feed me, take me to the bathroom, or clean me up.
I have to brush my own teeth, comb my hair, and dress myself too.
I have to take photos, read my book, set up my laptop computer/GPS antenna so I can watch where the train is and it's speed.
I have to keep track of the radio frequencies so I'm sure my scanner is on the right frequency so I can listen to the radio communications between the Dispatcher and Engineer.

I'll walk to and sit in the Sightseer Lounge car for while, walk to the back end of the train to look out the back window for a while, go downstairs and look out the windows in the boarding vestibule doors, go to the dining car 2 or 3 times a day for my meals. Sometimes I just walk the train for the exercise.

Train movies:
Unstoppable (2010), Emperor of the North (1973), Murder on the Orient Express (1974, 2001), Runaway Train (1985), The Cassandra Crossing (1976), The Lady Vanishes (1938, 1979), The Narrow Margin (1952), The Train (1964) ......

I'll go through 14 states, in this order - IL, MO, AR, TX, NM, AZ, CA, OR, WA, ID, MT, ND, MN, and WI. Then back into IL.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 8, 2015)

KmH said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > All he has to do is sit on his arse everyone else is doing the work
> ...


We don't have trains like that


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 8, 2015)

Reno, Chicago, Fargo... I've been everywhere, man. (Road music, no, train music?)

The Narrow Margin, that's the one I was trying to think of that's good. Or La Bete Humaine, early noir, was watching that on a nice evening w/the windows open hearing trains go by and throughout the film. Love the trains in old movies.

Sounds like you'll have a fun trip.


----------



## KmH (Dec 8, 2015)

gsgary said:


> We don't have trains like that


Yep. The USA is enormous compared to England.
Small countries don't need trains like Amtrak's LD (Long Distance) trains.
Not including Ireland, The UK proper is an island something like 560 miles long and at it's widest only 365 miles wide.

You'd have to retrace many train routes to ride for 6500 miles.


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 30, 2015)

Make a blog !
Post your photos anyway


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 30, 2015)

KmH said:


> Train movies:
> Unstoppable (2010), Emperor of the North (1973), Murder on the Orient Express (1974, 2001), Runaway Train (1985), The Cassandra Crossing (1976), The Lady Vanishes (1938, 1979), The Narrow Margin (1952), The Train (1964) ......


Snowpiercer... definitely on my list too !


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 30, 2015)

That certainly is epic.  I am envious. Few people are aware that Philippes serve breakfast. Good call. PM me Keith if you want  some company for breakfast when you're in Los Angeles.


----------



## KmH (Dec 30, 2015)

If the timing works I'll do that Gary.


----------



## KmH (Jun 2, 2016)

Well poop!
I can't get away to make that trip.

But I just booked what I can get away for.

*Monday, October 17*:
_Depart_ - Ottumwa, IA (OTM) @ 6:53 PM • Train # 5 *California Zephyr *– Coach
I'll eat dinner in Ottumwa before I get on the train.
I know a little Mexican place in town that's OK.

*Tuesday, October 18:*
_Arrive_ - Denver (DEN) @ 7:15 am - Move to Roomette. Have breakfast (meals are included with a sleeper berth) in the dining car.
Denver is a service stop. They re-fuel/restock the train because we burn a lot of fuel to climb the Rocky Mountain Front Range, and they wash the windows.
_Depart_ – DEN @8:05 • Still train #5
I'll have lunch  somewhere between Gore Canyon and Glenwood Springs.
I'll have dinner over the 80 minutes between Green River, UT and Helper, UT.

*Wednesday, October 19*:
I'll have breakfast  before we get to Reno, CA.
I'll have lunch between Colfax and Sacramento.
_Arrive_ -  Davis, CA (DAV)  2:44 PM. I'll get off the #5 in Davis.
I'll have a late dinner, in Davis. Tres Hermanos Mexican restaurant right across the street from the Davis Amtrak Station.
_Depart_ - Davis, CA 11:25 PM - Train # 14 *Coast Starlight - Coach*
Arrive - Sacramento, CA (SAC) 11:59 PM

*Thursday*, *October 20*:
Since I had a sleeper berth the same day I arrive at SAC, and because I'll have a sleeper berth the next morning when I leave SAC, I'll be able to use the Sleeper Berth passenger waiting area that has a couch, a couple of love seats, and a couple 3 nice, big cushy chairs. I expect that waiting area to be pretty close to empty because sleeper berth passengers using the waiting area that time of night will have been there to boarded the northbound Coast Starlight and were boarding as I was getting off.
It's possible a couple of passengers will get off the CS to catch the CZ the next morning that also have sleeper berth tickets. I'll sleep in the SAC station. If I'm lucky I'll get the couch. I figure I'll at least have a love seat. Bad luck is sleeping in a nice, big cushy chair.
I was last in the SAC station (undergoing renovation) May of last year. See photos below.

I'll amble over to Perko's for breakfast in the morning.
_Depart_ - Sacramento (SAC) @ 11:09 AM - Roomette (and meals) all the way back to Ottumwa.
Lunch between SAC and TRU
Dinner between Winnemucca, NV and Elko, NV

*Friday, October 21*:
Breakfast between Helper, UT and Green River, UT
Lunch between Glenwood Springs, CO and Gore Canyon.
Dinner between Denver and Fort Morgan, CO

*Saturday, October* *22*:
Breakfast between Creston, IA and Ottumwa, IA
Arrive - Ottumwa (OTM) @ 9:09 AM

SAC Station May of last year:
Coach passenger waiting area and back doors to the new loading platforms.






Back under the "We Appreciate You" sign in the middle left 1/3 of the above photo is the sleeper berth passenger waiting area next to the checked baggage/luggage storage area.

Baggage storage is included for Sleeper passengers. For Coach passengers it's $4 a bag. The entrance to the sleeper passenger waiting area. That's my red duffle roller bag back by a chair.




Inside the sleep passenger waiting area 180° from the above view. The couch is camera left, love seats camera right.





I hope they will be done by October 2016.





Sacramento has new boarding platforms that are further from the station than the old one.
We have to go underground to walk out there. It's about 1700 feet or about 3/10 of a mile, unless you have a Red Cap take you and your bags out to the platform on an electric cart. 
Here. I'll show you.















Off to the left from above we go underground





Here's the top of the stairs up to the boarding platform from underground and looking back at the back of the station beyond the covered walkway so you can see the distance.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 3, 2016)

Ah yes, train travel on AmTrak.  So many lovely sights to see.


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2016)

So you took that photo?

That's a Pacific Surfliner train.
I've read stories of a bar next to the tracks the bar patrons regularly run out of to 'salute' the trains.

On the California Zephyr route Colorado river rafters on a gentle part of the river north of I-70 'salute' the train the same way.

There area a lot of people out there that lack couth (sophistication and polish).


----------



## table1349 (Jun 3, 2016)

This is my idea of train travel.
Luxury Train Club is your concierge for luxury train travel — Luxury Train Club
To me, far better than any cruse with the exception of certain Alaskan cruses.

The wife and I have discussed taking one of these. The Rocky Mountaineer, travel across the Rockies with the Luxury Train Club. — Luxury Train Club


----------



## table1349 (Jun 3, 2016)

gsgary said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


But you do have this: Belmond British Pullman Luxury Train Club — Luxury Train Club


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 3, 2016)

61 years ago, my parents took me to California from Chicago via train. I have no clue of much of the trip, but I do remember little bits and pieces. I've always wanted to do it again. I think it's a great idea!!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 5, 2016)

Train travel is enjoyable and relaxing.  Amtrak is not. The wife and I were looking at taking one of the trips that were offered by the American Orient Express until they folded.  Amtrak decided they didn't want to let them use their tracks anymore and for a while tried to do what the American Orient Express was doing.  It didn't work for them.  

Our daughter worked at Philmont Scout Ranch for three summers when she was in high school.  We always took her out there but she would come home on her own.  First year a nice guy from near here brought her home when he came home.  Last two years she took Amtrak.  First year riding Amtrak it was only 2 hours late getting in.   Her last year she was 10 hours late. (Think the beginning of _*Trains, Planes and Automobiles*_ movie.)   Thing broke down in the middle of nowhere in eastern New Mexico.  No electricity, no AC, no refrigeration, or cooking, no water (pumped by electric pumps) etc.  Fortunately she was prepared and had bottles of water and non perishable food with her. 

Someone has bought out the American Orient Express and their equipment.  Hopefully they will get it up and running with one of the Railroads using their lines.  Would love to take one of their trips.


----------



## KmH (Jun 5, 2016)

None of the American Orient Express routes listed here were on tracks ever owned by Amtrak.
Amtrak now owns the tracks in the Northeast Corridor, and a hand full of miles of track in Michigan.
Otherwise the vast majority of tracks Amtrak has to use have been owned by one of the freight railroads since before Amtrak started in 1971.

The web site linked to above says they suspended operation because a partner (not Amtrak) in the venture went bankrupt.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 5, 2016)

American Orient Express changed it's name to Grand Lux.  They did partner with Amtrak and partnered with them again when they changed names after their bankruptcy.  Amtrak partners with luxury rail company


----------



## KmH (Jun 6, 2016)

And in that link too - Amtrak has never owned any of the tracks those routes run on.


> The new service, dubbed GrandLuxe Limited, will be available between Chicago and the San Francisco Bay area; Chicago and Los Angeles; and Washington and Miami. Limited trips are also scheduled between Washington and Chicago; from Denver to San Francisco; from Denver to Chicago; and from Chicago to Albuquerque.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 6, 2016)

When the law REQUIRES that any owner of freight rail lines Must give preference to Amtrak trains they own the use of those lines by proxy of the Guberment.  If you want to look at it your way then Amtrak doesn't own anything since the Guberment shells out 1.4 billion a year to keep the Gubmernts "Privitized" passenger railroad going.


----------



## KmH (Jun 6, 2016)

S  T  R  E  T  C  H


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 6, 2016)

Train travel is enjoyable if you're looking for enjoyment. Like anything else, if you're looking for something to complain about you can easily find it.
I would love to take the train that runs from one side of Canada to the other. 
Can still remember many years ago taking the then NEW Metroliner from DC to Philly and they announced the train was now going 120mph.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 6, 2016)

A Canadian train trip does sound interesting and fun as does taking the passenger train in Alaska.   Would like to try a bullet train once.  Not sure the views would be all that spectacular at 300 + MPH but would be interesting to try. 

Personally I think luxury train travel would be far more enjoyable than taking a cruise.  At least the scenery changes instead of water everywhere-island-water everywhere.


----------



## KmH (Jun 6, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> Train travel is enjoyable if you're looking for enjoyment. Like anything else, if you're looking for something to complain about you can easily find it.
> I would love to take the train that runs from one side of Canada to the other.
> Can still remember many years ago taking the then NEW Metroliner from DC to Philly and they announced the train was now going 120mph.


Going from east to west you start in Halifax by boarding VIA Rail's _The Ocean _to Montreal.
Depart Halifax @ 13:00 and 27 stops later arrive in Montreal the next day about 10:00 AM.
Then take a VIA rail commuter train from Montreal to Toronto.
You can depart at 10:55, 15:45, 16:40, or 18:40 and the train makes 13 stops, including Toronto. Arrival times in Toronto are (respectively) 16:02, 20:39, 21:20, 23:33.
In Toronto you board _The Canadian_ and it will take you to Vancouver.
_The Canadian_ departs at 22:00. Sixty seven stops and 4 days and 12 hours later _The Canadian _arrives in Vancouver.
VIA Rail Canada


----------

